# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Verfälschungen bei Granatapfelsäften

## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Beim Thema Granatapfelsaft bzw.- konzentrat als eines der wenigen wirksamen
Hemmstoffe gegen das Wachstum von Prostatakrebs ist es im Forum relativ ruhig geworden. Eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen, denn die Anwender sind offenbar durch Auswahl bestimmter Angebote mit der Wirkung ihrer relativ konstanten PSA-Werte zufrieden. Es gehen jedoch immer wieder bei mir private Anfragen ein, in welchem Maße bestimmte Billigangebote wirksam sein können. Hierzu wurde schon früher darauf hingewiesen, daß diese Fragen nicht beantwortet werden können und aus den zahlreichen Forumsbeiträgen im Archiv oder Google abgeleitet werden sollten.

Kürzlich traf ich jedoch auf eine Veröffentlichung in der Fachzeitschrift Flüssiges Obst, dem Publikationsorgan u.a.der deutschen Fruchtsaftindustrie, mit dem Titel < Granatapfelsaft  Chemische Zusammensetzung und mögliche Verfälschungen >. Es handelt sich dabei um  eine umfangreiche Untersuchung von 170 Angeboten von Granatapfelsäften und  -konzentraten. Die Untersuchungen wurden von einem renommierten chemischen Labor der Lebensmittelanalytik mit Spezialisierung auf Fruchtsäfte durchgeführt.

Interessant ist zunächst, daß nach Angaben der Österreichischen Wirtschaftskammer der Iran mit 670.000 Jahrestonnen größter Produzent von Granatapfelprodukten ist, gefolgt von Indien, Spanien, China und der Türkei, danach von 7  10 weiteren kleineren Produzenten weltweit. Durch die vielfältigen positiven gesundheitlichen Wirkungen, die dem Granatapfelsaft auf Grund von mehr als 200 Forschungsberichten zugeschrieben werden, ist die Nachfrage nach Granatapfelsäften in den letzten Jahren extrem angestiegen und viele Anbieter ohne hinreichende Fachkenntnisse sind auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen. Es gibt rund 80 verschiedene Grundtypen, die als Granatapfelsäfte oder -konzentrate vertrieben werden. Sie unterscheiden sich z.T. erheblich in der Fruchtfarbe, in den Säure- und Zuckergehalten, in ihrer chemisch-physikalischen Zusammensetzung und in ihrer PCa-hemmenden Wirkung. 

Die Veröffentlichung enthält Tabellen mit einer Vielzahl von Meßwerten der Inhaltsstoffe von Granatapfelsäften. Daraus ist beispielsweise ersichtlich, daß in den Ursprungsproben keine Saccharose nachgewiesen wurde, in manchen Fertigprodukten aber Saccharose oder Sorbit nachweisbar waren, was auf einen Zusatz von Fremdfrüchten  (z.B. Apfel, Birne, Traubensaft) hindeutete. Glukose und Fruktose sind meist mit leichtem Übergewicht von Fruktose vorhanden, es gab aber auch Proben, bei denen ein stark abweichendes Fruktose/Glukose-Verhältnis ebenfalls auf eine Verfälschung hinwies. Der Säuregrad ist stark von Sorte und  Reifegrad der Früchte abhängig, unterliegt extremen Schwankungen, nimmt 6 Wochen nach der Ernte um 20  50%  ab und besteht meist aus Citronen- oder l-Apfelsäure. 

Obwohl nach der deutschen Fruchtsaftverordnung die Verwendung verdorbener Früchte zur Herstellung von Fruchtsaft nicht zulässig ist und nicht den Maßgaben einer guten Herstellerpraxis entspricht, weisen im Labor gemessene erhöhte Gehalte von D-Sorbit entweder auf eine Vermischung mit Kernobst hin (z.B. Apfel, Birne oder Quitte) oder mit Säften von Steinobst (z.B. Kirschen) oder sogar auf Verwendung hygienisch nicht einwandfreier Ware. Da D-Sorbit bei einwandfreien Produkten nur in minimalsten Mengen gemessen wurde, zeigten sich stark erhöhte Werte bei Säften, die nicht mehr einwandfrei, zum Teil schon verdorben waren. Hierbei wurde die enthaltene Fruktose durch entstandene Mikroorganismen in D-Sorbit umgesetzt. 

Die Farbe von Granatäpfeln ist abhängig von der Sonneneinstrahlung und vom Reifegrad der Früchte. Die Anthocyane als wichtige Inhaltsstoffe sind in ihrer Gesamtkonzentration für die Farbe der Früchte verantwortlich. Ihre Konzentration in den untersuchten Früchten schwankte sehr stark zwischen 11 und 1543 mg/Liter. Die Fruchte sind somit entweder fast weiß oder blassrosa bis hin zu dunkelviolett. Auch der Zusatz von anderen färbenden Fruchtsäften oder von synthetischen Farbstoffen wird häufig angewendet, um eine farbliche Verbesserung zu erreichen.
Die Aufarbeitung der Press-Säfte kann sehr unterschiedlich sein, sie geschieht beispielsweise durch Pasteurisierung und Klärung mit Gelatine, Bentonit und Polyvinylpolypyrrolidon (PVPP), wobei die Gehalte von Polyphenolen abnehmen. 

Die Polyphenole im endgültigen Produkt sind die entscheidenden gegen Prostatakrebs wirksamen Pflanzenstoffe. Der Gehalt an Gesamtphenolen, d.h. von antioxidativen Polyphenolen wie Tanninen, Flavanoiden etc. ist zunächst abhängig von der verwendeten Granatapfelsorte. Die richtige Sortenauswahl ist somit eine Voraussetzung. Einen sehr großen Einfluß auf den Polyphenolgehalt scheinen aber die Verarbeitungsprozesse bei der industriellen Fruchtsaftproduktion zu haben, denn die Gesamtphenole nach Folin (Polyphenole) zeigten bei Säften aus Konzentrat eine enorme Bandbreite von 897  4265 mg/Liter (Median 2288 mg/l, Mittelwert 2646 mg/l, berechnet als Catechin) und bei frisch gepressten Säften zwischen 904 und 2067 mg/Liter (berechnet als Catechin). In den klinischen Studien wurden täglich 570 mg Polyphenole (als Gallussäure-Äquivalent nach Folin-Ciocalteu-Methode) meist in Form von Granatapfelsaft aus Konzentrat verwendet. Dieser Wert wird deshalb oft als Tagesportion genannt.

Mein Fazit: Da zur Produktion von Granatapfelsaft nicht nur wesentliche biochemische und medizinische Kenntnisse sowie langjährige Erfahrungen benötigt werden, andererseits manche Hersteller niedrige Preise offenbar durch fragwürdige Verarbeitungsschritte erreichen, sind mir die höheren Preise für qualitativ hochwertige Produkte durchaus verständlich. Dies besonders, wenn die PSA-Verdopplungszeit, d.h. die Wachstumshemmung des Tumors, durch einen hohen Polyphenolgehalt tatsächlich wirksam beeinflusst werden kann. Zumindest bei mir scheint sich die Wirkung hochwertiger Granatapfelprodukte (Granatapfel-Elixier, GranaProstan) auszuzahlen, denn die vierteljährlich im gleichen Labor gemessenen PSA-Werte zeigen, wenn auch unterstützt durch Avodart, Tomatenpulver/Lycopin/FruHis und Vitamin D3, über Jahre im Trend konstante bis abnehmende PSA-Werte, somit keinen erkennbaren Anstieg. Ausgehend vom Wert PSA= 6,3 ng/ml (bei GS 3+4 = 7/IIb nach Helpap) in 2003 blieben die gemessenen Werte relativ konstant und sanken nach Beginn der täglichen Einnahme von konzentrierten Granatapfelprodukten seit 2005 langsam auf ein PSA-Niveau um 3-4 ng/ml, das auch heute noch besteht. Ob diese zufriedenstellende Entwicklung durch geringere Qualitäten erreicht worden wäre, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Quellen: Zeitschrift Flüssiges Obst, Wissenschaft und Forschung, 08/2007, S. 386 
             393, Autoren: Dr. Manuela Fischer-Zorn, Dr. Victor Ara, Chelab Laboratori
             um, 30966 Hemmingen;  div.Informationen aus Google und PubMed/USA..

Freundliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## spertel

Vielen Dank für Deine stets umfangreichen Ausführungen zu diesem Thema.

Seit ca. 2 Jahren gehört das Granatapfelelixier (morgens -1- Esslöffel) zu meinem täglichen Ernährungsplan. Jetzt habe ich aufgegriffen, dass dieser Saft/Elixier eine Wirkung ähnlich der einer Hormonblockade haben soll.

Meine Frage :

Gerate ich dadurch in Gefahr, die Wirkung einer vielleicht später notwendigen Hormontherapie zu verkürzen, wenn ich über Jahre dieses Mittel (zur Zeit eher präventiv, da mein PSA nach Strahlentherapie unter der Nachweisgrenze ist) zu mir nehme ?

Liegen hierzu Erfahrungswerte oder Erkenntnisse vor ?

LG

Spertel

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Spertel,

Nachstehend zur Beantwortung Deiner Frage eine bereits früher veröffentlicht Zusammenfassung einer entsprechenden Studie.

Gruß
HWLporta*


Granatapfelpolyphenole: wirksam bei hormonrefraktärem Prostatakarzinom*
Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole hemmen Androgen-Rezeptor-Expression und Androgen-Biosynthese 

Die zunehmende Androgen-Unabhängigkeit von Prostatakarzinomen unter Hormonblockade stellt ein großes therapeutisches Problem dar und führt zu der Entstehung besonders aggressiver Karzinome. Aktuellen Untersuchungen zufolge kann Granatapfelsaft, der in einer klinischen Studie zu einer Vervierfachung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit bei Prostatakrebskranken mit PSA-Rezidiv führte,  das Krebsgeschehen auch in diesem Stadium beeinflussen:
-    Granatapfel-Polyphenole drosseln die Expression des in diesem Stadium häufig überexprimierten Androgen-Rezeptors
-    Granatapfel-Polyphenole verringern die Bildung von Androgen-Synthese-Enzymen in Krebszellen 
-    Granatapfel-Polyphenole senken den Cholesterinspiegel, insbesondere auch in der Zelle, und damit den Ausgangsstoff für die gesteigerte Androgen-Biosynthese 

Die Androgen-Unabhängigkeit ist oft Folge eines mutierten, hypersensitiven oder überexprimierten Androgen-Rezeptors und einer verstärkten Bildung von Enzymen, die in der Krebszelle aus Cholesterin Androgene synthetisieren. Eine Studie (Juni 2008) zeigte, dass in metastasierenden Prostatakarzinomen bei chemisch oder chirurgisch kastrierten Männern alle Enzyme, die für die Synthese von Testosteron und Dihydrotestosteron (DHT) aus dem Ausgangsstoff Cholesterin notwendig sind, verstärkt exprimiert waren.  Auf diese Weise können Karzinome trotz sehr niedriger Androgen-Blutwerte überleben (Montgomery et al., 2008). Weitere Forschungsergebnisse zeigen, dass Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole sowohl die Expression des Androgen-Rezeptors als auch der Androgen-Synthese-Enzyme hemmen und  intrazelluläre Cholesterinspiegel senken. 

Hemmung der Androgen-Rezeptor-Expression und Androgensynthese in Prostatakarzinomzellen
In einer Studie der Universität von Wisconsin (Malik et al., 2005) hemmte ein gefriergetrocknetes Granatapfelsaftextrakt effektiv das Wachstum von hochaggressiven, hormonrefraktären PC3-Prostatakarzinomzellen und führte zur Apoptose. Bei androgenabhängigen Krebszellen wurde sowohl die Expression des Androgen-Rezeptors als auch die PSA-Produktion um 90% gedrosselt. In vivo wurden antikanzerogene Effekte bereits bei einer für den Menschen verzehrüblichen Menge erreicht: Der PSA sank deutlich, die Prostatakarzinome wuchsen signifikant langsamer als in der Kontrollgruppe und die mittlere Überlebenszeit der Mäuse verlängerte sich um 50%. 

Hong und Mitarbeiter veröffentlichten folgende neue Perspektiven: In Prostatakrebszellen mit Überexpression des Androgen-Rezeptors (LNCaP-AR) hemmten Granatapfel-Polyphenole die Expression des Androgen-Rezeptors.  Das Spektakuläre: In diesen LNCaP-AR-Krebszellen und in besonders aggressiven, hormonrefraktären DU-145-Prostatakarzinomzellen hemmten Granatapfel-Polyphenole effektiv die Expression der Schlüsselenzyme der Androgen-Biosynthese. Damit könnten auch bei den schwer therapiebaren Androgen-unabhängigen Prostatakarzinomen mit überexprimierten Androgen-Rezeptor und und hochregulierten Androgen-Synthese-Enyzmen wirksam sein und eine interessante Kombination mit der Hormonblockade darstellen. 

Granatapfelsaftpolyphenole haben in einer klinischen Studie eine cholesterinsenkende Wirkung gezeigt (Esmaillzadeh et al., 2006). In Schaumzellen wurde nachgewiesen, dass Granatapfelpolyphenole  die Cholesterin-Spiegel einerseits durch verminderte Aufnahme und gesteigerte Ausscheidung von oxidiertem Cholesterin und zweitens durch reduzierte Biosynthese gesenkt (Fuhrmann et al., 2005). Damit geht den Krebszellen das für die Androgen-Synthese essentielle Cholesterin verloren. 

In zahlreichen Studien wurden antiangiogenetische, redifferenzierende, antiproliferative, proapoptotische Effekte bei Brust-, Lungen- und Darmkrebs festgestellt. Ein wichtiger Ansatzpunkt dürfte auch die antiinflammatorische Wirkung der Granatapfelpolyphenole sein: Hemmung von NF-kappaB, COX2, TNF-alpha und Metalloproteasen. 

Vervierfachung der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit mit großen Unterschieden in der Bioverfügbarkeit 
In einer aufsehenserregenden, über 33 Monaten laufenden, klinischen Studie (Pantuck et al., 2006) verlängerte der tägliche Verzehr von 1 Glas Granatapfelsaft (570mg Polyphenole) den Zeitraum, in dem sich der Spiegel des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA) verdoppelte, von 15 auf 55 Monate – die fast vierfache Zeit. Die Studie wird derzeit unter Beteiligung des National Cancer Instituts in verschiedenen Krebszentren in den USA als Phase-3-Studie fortgeführt. Die Ergebnisse dieser Fortsetzung sind 2010 zu erwarten. 

Die nähere Auswertung der Pantuck-Studie zeigte große Unterschiede in der Ansprechrate der Studienteilnehmer. 83% waren Responder, jedoch gab es bei der durchschnittlich erreichten PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 55 Monate eine Schwankungsbreite von +/-102 Monate, was zeigt, dass der Saft bei einigen Teilnehmer ganz hervorragend, bei anderen nur mäßig anschlug. Auch in Bioverfügbarkeitsstudien wurden erhebliche individuelle Unterschiede festgestellt, die auf die Zusammensetzung der Darmflora zurückgeführt wurde. 

Noch wirksamer durch Fermentation
Durch Fermentation lassen sich Bioverfügbarkeit und Bioaktivität nachweislich steigern. Die Stoffwechselleistung der fermentativen Mikroorganismen ersetzt zum Teil eine mangelhafte humane Metabolisierung, indem die hochmolekularen Granatapfel-Polyphenole in niedermolekulare, lipohile und besser resorbierbare Metaboliten transformiert werden. Diabetiker profitieren übrigens doppelt von fermentierten Granatapfelprodukten, denn durch die Fermentation wird der fruchteigene Zucker drastisch reduziert. 

Die krebshemmende Wirkung fermentierter Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole war in zahlreichen Studien ausgeprägter als bei unfermentierten Zubereitungen. Bei der Hemmung der Proliferation und Invasion von hormonabhängigen und hormonrefraktären Prostatakrebszellen erwies sich der fermentierte Granatapfelsaft gegenüber Unfermentiertem deutlich überlegen (Kim et al., 2002, Albrecht et al., 2004; Lansky et al., 2005-I und II). Fermentierte Granatapfel-Polyphenole bremsten doppelt so stark das Wachstum von Brustkrebszellen, hemmten die  Schlüsselenzyme Aromatase und 17ßHSD und dadurch die Östrogen-Biosynthese im Fettgewebe (Kim et al., 2002).  In fermentierter Form konnten Granatapfel-Poyphenole die Neoangiogenese effektiv vermindern (Toi et al., 2003) sowie Leukämiezellen zur Redifferenzierung und Apoptose bringen (Kawai et al., 2004). 

Granatapfelprodukte weisen große Unterschiede in der Qualität und im Gehalt an wirksamen Polyphenolen auf. Dies betrifft nicht nur die Säfte (897 bis 4265 mg/l Polyphenole, Median 2288 mg/l), sondern auch Granatapfelextrakte, wo die Polyphenole aufgrund der Hitzetrocknung häufig in hochpolymerisierter, oxidierter Form vorliegen. Vorzuziehen sind schonende Trocknungsverfahren, wie die Gefriertrocknung. Empfehlenswert sind ca. 500 mg Granatapfelsaftpolyphenole am Tag (ca. 1 Glas), wobei fermentierte Polyphenole eine höhere Bioaktivtät aufweisen.

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Spertel,

Die Beantwortung Deiner Frage dauert etwas länger, da der Fachmann verreist ist.

Gruß
HWLporta

----------


## spertel

Ich danke Dir herzlichst.

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Vielen Dank für Deine stets umfangreichen Ausführungen zu diesem Thema.
> 
> Seit ca. 2 Jahren gehört das Granatapfelelixier (morgens -1- Esslöffel) zu meinem täglichen Ernährungsplan. Jetzt habe ich aufgegriffen, dass dieser Saft/Elixier eine Wirkung ähnlich der einer Hormonblockade haben soll.
> 
> Meine Frage :
> 
> Gerate ich dadurch in Gefahr, die Wirkung einer vielleicht später notwendigen Hormontherapie zu verkürzen, wenn ich über Jahre dieses Mittel (zur Zeit eher präventiv, da mein PSA nach Strahlentherapie unter der Nachweisgrenze ist) zu mir nehme ?
> 
> Liegen hierzu Erfahrungswerte oder Erkenntnisse vor ?
> ...


Hallo,
das wäre insofern leicht zu überprüfen gewesen durch Messen/Vergleich Testosteron vor Beginn und während Einnahme von Granatapfel Elexier.
Messe doch ggf. mal bei der nächsten PSA Überprüfung Dein Testo; sollte es im Normalbereich liegen, dann hat das Elexier keine Hormonblockade-Wirkung bei Dir.

Bei mir hat sich nach Einnahme des Elexiers übrigens homonmässig nichts geändert; nehme das schon Jahre ein; ab und zu mal Unterbrechung von 2-3 Monaten; habe nicht den Eindruck, dass dadurch PSA und andere Werte irgendwie beeinflusst wurden.

Klaus

----------


## Pinguin

Mit *diesen* Erläuterungen werden noch etliche andere Naturprodukte und deren gute Wirkungen gegen frei Radikale beschrieben. Als krönender Abschluß ein weiteres Mal die Hinweise auf das bei uns so beliebte Granatapfelelixier.

*"Die meisten Nachahmer lockt das Unnachahmliche"
*(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben Granatapfel-Elixier Fans und Die es noch werden wollen! 

in diesem Buch steht alles wissenswerte über den Granatapfel und Elixier!

Es steht auf dem ersten Blatt auf Seite 2: 

Auf der Grundlage der Inauguraldissertation zur Erlangung des Doktorgrades der Medizin der Johannes Gutenberg-Universität Mainz von Dr. med. Ludwig Manfred Jacob

© 2009 by Dr. med. Ludwig Manfred Jacob
Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

Dr. Jacob´s Institut

*Dieses Fachbuch ersetzt keine ärztliche Behandlung*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3000...SIN=3000304045

Ich habe dieses Buch gelesen und finde es einfach super und selbstverständlich auch das Granatapfel-Elixier!

Kann nur bestens empfehlen, daß Ihr das "Original Granatapfel-Elixier"  einnehmen solltet und nicht ein nachgemachtes verfälschtes Getränk daß das Geld nicht Wert ist! Es kommt auf die Fermentierung an und soviel ich weiß, hat sich das Verfahren Dr. L. M. Jacob patentieren lassen und dieses Verfahren gibt dem Elixier den Polyphenol Schub!
Durchschittswerte pro 100 ml Siehe Medikamente vom 01.03.2010 
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=108&page=data stell Euch vor, 2 Esslöffel Elixier = 20 ml = ca. 0,6 g Polyphenole!

Welche dieser nachgemachten Säfte können das nachweisen!
Herzliche Grüsse
Helmut

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Spertel,

Der Informant war doch noch nicht verreist und antwortete wie folgt:

Zitat: Diese Ansicht ist nicht richtig, da sie keine wissenschaftliche und empirische Grundlage hat.
In Bezug auf IGF-1 (Insulin-like growth factor), Testosteron, Estradiol,
SHBG und Androstenedion (Estradiol-Vorläufer) sowie Dehydroepiandrosteron
(DHEA = Vorstufe von Androgenen und Östrogenen) wurden keine Veränderungen
zwischen vor und nach Studienintervention in der Pantuck-Studie (Granatapfel-Dauergabe)  bei
Patienten mit Prostatakrebsrezidiv festgestellt. 

Pantuck deutet die fehlende Wirkung auf den Hormonspiegel als Hinweis darauf,
dass die Wirkung von Granatapfel-Polyphenole nicht in erster Linie
hormoneller Natur sei, sondern auf deren antiinflammatorischen und
antioxidativen Wirkung beruht. 

Eine Hormonblockade stellt eine extrem effektive und auch einseitige
Veränderung der Tumorhomöstase dar, die eine starke Wirkung, aber auch eine
starke Gegenregulation der Krebszellen verursacht.

Die Wirkung von Granatapfel-Polyphenolen ist wesentlich breiter und milder,
die Beeinflussung der Zellhomöostase ist ausgeglichener. So ließ sich in der
klinischen Studie von Alan Pantuck bei 15% der Teilnehmer auch noch nach 24
Monaten ein absoluter PSA-Abfall unter täglichem Genuss von Granatapfelsaft
feststellen. Bei Patienten, die bis Ende 2008 im Median 56 Monate an der
Pilotstudie teilgenommen haben, verlängerte sich unter Granatapfelsaft die
PSA-Verdopplungszeit auf 60 Monate in der Langzeitanalyse (Pantuck et al.
2009). Es ist also von einer relativ langfristigen Wirksamkeit auszugehen.

Aufgrund der Eigenschaft von Granatapfelpolyphenolen, die Expression des
Androgenrezeptors und androgen-synthetisierender Enzyme herabzuregulieren,
bei Proteinkinasen eine Phosphorylierungshemmung und in Krebszellen die
Apoptose insbesondere über eine NF-kappaB-Aktivierungshemmung zu fördern,
könnte eine Kombination mit der Hormonablation sehr interessante
Synergie-Effekte bewirken und die Bildung von Resistenzen verzögern. Dies
muss sich noch in der klinischen Praxis bewähren. Zitatende.

Freundliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Meine Lieben Granatapfel-Elixier Fans und Die es noch werden wollen! 
> 
> in diesem Buch steht alles wissenswerte über den Granatapfel und Elixier!
> 
> Es steht auf dem ersten Blatt auf Seite 2: 
> 
> Auf der Grundlage der Inauguraldissertation zur Erlangung des Doktorgrades der Medizin der Johannes Gutenberg-Universität Mainz von Dr. med. Ludwig Manfred Jacob
> 
> © 2009 by Dr. med. Ludwig Manfred Jacob
> ...


Hallo Helmut.2 

Wie ich von einem SHG-Teilnehmer höre, kursiert dort ein Blatt der Dr.Jacobs Medical, in dem u.a. auch die erwähnte Veröffentlichung (DIN A4, 220 Seiten) statt wie bei Amazon für 39,95 Euro in einer Sonderaktion für 19,95 Euro + Versand 5,90 Euro angeboten wird.

Freundliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich HWL,
danke für diesen Hinweis und wenn es diese Möglichkeit gibt, solltet Ihr -Granatapfel-Elixier- Interessierten unbedingt zugreifen, denn die o. g. Dissertation ist wirklich lesenswert, danach schmeckt und wirkt das Granatapfel-Elixier noch besser!

Herzliche Grüße, Helmut

----------


## herbertina

> Hallo Helmut.2 
> 
> Wie ich von einem SHG-Teilnehmer höre, kursiert dort ein Blatt der Dr.Jacobs Medical, in dem u.a. auch die erwähnte Veröffentlichung (DIN A4, 220 Seiten) statt wie bei Amazon für 39,95 Euro in einer Sonderaktion für 19,95 Euro + Versand 5,90 Euro angeboten wird.
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> HWLporta


 Aktion Juni,gültig bis 16.Juli 2010 exclusiv für SHG-Mitglieder und 5 % Zusatzrabatt
Der Preis von 18,95 bezieht sich aber auf die nei angebotene Abfüllmenge von 250 ml
nicht auf die 500ml Flasche ,die 28,95 Euro kostet.
Was das neue Produkt GRANAFORTE an Nutzen bringen soll,kann ich nicht erkennen.

----------

